#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  أحمــد نـاصر و اليمــامه فـى حــوار بيــن فكــرين ::

## ** بنت مصرية **

*'http://up.7cc.com/upfiles/iQV62274.jpg');"]*





*سلام الله عليكم أبناء مصر*



*الان جاء موعدنا الحلقه الأولى من حوار بين فكرين*


*والإعلان عن ضيفاى* 



** 


*ضيفنا الأول*  


*إبداعاته مالها حدود ومتمكن من أوتار اللغه*


*نجد أثره فى مختلف القاعات*


*مشاكس للحروف ورصين فى قوله*


*يحارب من يخالفه سياسيا ليثبت وجهة نظره انا جميعا*

*لأنه كان عضوا مميزا بالتأكيد أصبح له دورا فى قيادة دفة بعض القاعات*

*لردوده جاذبيه خاصه ولطرحه أسلوب مميز* 
*هو*  



*أستاذنا الفاضل* 






*أحمــــد نــــاصــر* 






**



*ضيفتنا الثانيه* 

*حروفها عزف منفرد وإحساسها نغم خاص*


*ردودها هادئه بقوه وقويه بنفس الهدوء*


*رصينه فى القول* 


*هادئه فى الطبع*


*تتمايل حروفها لتنتقل بين الرومانسيه الحالمه والجديه السديده*


*التميز مطبوع على كل حرف من حروفها* 



*إنها* 





*غاليتـــى* 





*اليمــــامـــه* 


** 


*فهلا بهما*


** 
*ورغم اننا نتخاطب من خلف شاشه*


*الا انى قرأت هذه الصفات فى ضيفاى*


*وأتمنى ان أكون أصبت الوصف* 


** 


*تطلبنا أقلامنا دائما الى الشفافيه والتلقائيه لهذا نحن هنا نطلب التلقائيه كأساس حوارنا*


*ممكن لنا أن نختلف ولكن بالتأكيد لن نكون على خلاف* 



** 
*وأتمنى ان يجد متبعينا المتعه والإستفاده 

*
*وبالتأكيد لن انسى شكر ضيفاى على قبول الدعوه ليفتحو لنا صفحات من روائع 

فكرهم ومكنوناتهم* 

*فإلى ان نلتقى مع بداية الحوار يوم



الإثنين المقبل*


*أترككم فى رعاية الله* 


*وتمنياتى للجميع بكل الخير* 




*بنـــت مصـــريــه* 



**
*[/TABLE][/ALIGN][/QUOTE]*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2: عزيزتى بنــت مـصريــه


أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بإختيارك عزيزتى بنت مصرية لكل من 
 :f2: الأستاذ أحمد ناصر 
  :f2: والإستاذه المدرسة المناضلة ندى والشهيرة بـ "اليمامة"

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

رائع الاختيار بنت مصريه 

استاذ احمد من ارقي الشخصيات التي تصل الي القلب بلا مقدمات ولا نتبيهات 

واليمامه اخت عزيزه بحق وحروفها دائما تعكس رقيها وسمو فكرها الذي لاحدود له 

شكرا جزيلا علي حسن الاختيار ... وبانتظار الحوار 

تحياتي بنت مصريه

----------


## فراشة

فكره رائعه بنت مصر

وإختيار أكثر من رائع لفكرين وشخصيتين 

كلاهما جدير بالإحترام

 متابعه معكم وفى الإنتظار

تحياااااااااااتى

ــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## M!sS Roro

بنت مصريه ..

على الرغم  من حداثه تواجدك هنا .. الا انك وضعت بصمه خاصه بك بالمنتدى .. 

ومووضوع رائع واختيار موفق جدا جدا .. 

فعلا عضوين مثقفين جدا جدا وكل واحد متميز باسلوب منفرد خاص بيه .. 


ونحن بالانتظــآر .. .. 


 :f2: 

وشكـرآآ ..

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> عزيزتى بنــت مـصريــه
> 
> 
> أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بإختيارك عزيزتى بنت مصرية لكل من 
> الأستاذ أحمد ناصر 
>  والإستاذه المدرسة المناضلة ندى والشهيرة بـ "اليمامة"


*أهلا وسهلا بحضرتك مستر جمال*
*وشاكره تواجد حضرتك*
*وبالفعل هو إختيار رائع لاشك*
*ويارب أكون على مستوى روعتهم وإستضافتهم*

*دمت بكل خير يادكتور*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> رائع الاختيار بنت مصريه 
> 
> استاذ احمد من ارقي الشخصيات التي تصل الي القلب بلا مقدمات ولا نتبيهات 
> 
> واليمامه اخت عزيزه بحق وحروفها دائما تعكس رقيها وسمو فكرها الذي لاحدود له 
> 
> شكرا جزيلا علي حسن الاختيار ... وبانتظار الحوار 
> 
> تحياتي بنت مصريه



*بالطبع هما كذلك وأكثر إبن مصر*
*والشكر موصول ليك على تواجدك*
*دمت بكل الخير*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> فكره رائعه بنت مصر
> 
> وإختيار أكثر من رائع لفكرين وشخصيتين 
> 
> كلاهما جدير بالإحترام
> 
> متابعه معكم وفى الإنتظار
> 
> تحياااااااااااتى
> ...


*فراشه الرقيقه*
*تسلمى على ذوقك حبيبتى*
*بالتأكيد سنسعد بمتابعتك*

*دمت بكل الحب*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

كلاهما عزيزان على القلب قريبان من الوجدان.
تحية اكبار وتقدير وتسجيل حضور.

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> بنت مصريه ..
> 
> على الرغم من حداثه تواجدك هنا .. الا انك وضعت بصمه خاصه بك بالمنتدى .. 
> 
> ومووضوع رائع واختيار موفق جدا جدا .. 
> 
> فعلا عضوين مثقفين جدا جدا وكل واحد متميز باسلوب منفرد خاص بيه .. 
> 
> 
> ...


*تسلمى ويسلملى ذوقك مس رورو*
*واتمنى يكون بى  ولو جزء بسيط مما ذكرتى*

*بالتأكيد كل من ضيفاى له أسلوبه الذى يميزه*
*ولهذا نحن فى الانتظار لنتعرف على ماتخبئه مكنوناتهم من روائع الفكر*
*انارتى الموضوع رورو*
*وخليكى متابعه*

----------


## اليمامة

*الموهبة..
كثير من الناس يعتقد أنه يمتلك موهبة ما فى مجال معين..وربما يتوهم الكثير ذلك على غير الحقيقة..
كيف يمكن لأى إنسان أن يتأكد من كونه موهوب أو موهوم؟
.............*
*سؤال جميل يا أحمد..بص يا سيدى.. الموهبة الحقيقية تدوم وتستمر ولا يسلاها الانسان ولا يمكن نكرانها فيه..أما الموهوم أو شبة الموهوب لن يلبث أن يقلع عن هذا الشىء الذى يهيأ له أنه موهوب فيه..الموهوب اذا قابل نقدا لا يغضب ولا ييأس بل يستمر ويزداد شراسة فالموهبة داخلة مفطور عليها ..نصف الموهوب بالطبع لو قابل نقدا يغضب ويثور ويخرج من الملعب باحثا عن وجهه أخرى..
ولكن هناك نقطة أود الاشارة لها..النقد الصريح و العمل على احباط هذا الموهوب..بالفعل قد يدمره هذا..وهذا أيضا يجرنا الى ان الموهوبين لديهم غايتين..هناك من يعنى بالجمهور وبآرائة وهناك من لا يهتم بالجمهور أصلا..
كذلك شبة الموهوب ..بالدراسة التى تصقل موهبته قد يتحول الى موهوب..او يصنع فنا يرضى عنه الآخرون..بالتشجيع والحماس قد يطور من نفسه وهذا لا أراه عيبا..فالموهبة وحدها لن تستقيم دون صقل ودراسة وستظل ثابتة والأفضل عندى هو هذا الذى لدية نصف موهبة ولكنه يدرس ويحاول وينمى ويطور من قدراته..وعلى فكرة الفنون ممكن تعليمها اذا توافرت الموهبة والرغبة..
انما الموهوب بالطبع موهبته تدل عليه..وشبة الموهوب أيضا يعرف جيدا بالعين الخبيرة وبالاحساس الصادق..فالسلعة الجيدة تغطى على السلعة الاقل قيمة عزيزى أحمد..*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الفاضلة العزيزة / بنت مصرية 
بحق أنت مصرية وأشعر بافتخارك لهذا الاسم . وأعتذر عن تأخيري فى الدخول لهذا الموضوع الهام ولكن تابعته على فترات وسعدت بما حواه من أراء ونقاش هادى راقي .
كما أنك أحسنت  الاختيار لأقلام حرة نزيهة لا تخشى فى الله لومة لائم وتقاتل بشرف من خلال مداد قلمها لإثبات الحق .
العزيزة الفاضلة اليمامة 
فى كلمة واحدة أصفك بصفاء النفس ورقيها . كم أحب أن أقرأ لك فردودك دائماً تحمل ما يعود بالفائدة على من يطلع عليها .
العزيز الفاضل / احمد ناصر 
اشعر دائماً أنك نابت من جوف طين أرضنا الطيبة وكم غبطك على أسلوبك وسعت صدرك وتمكنك من أدواتك .

إليكم أنتم الثلاثة أقول أنكم من ضمن الذين يحملون أمانة الكلمة فى المنتدى . وجميع مواضيعكم فيها ما ينمى المدارك فكما تعلمون أن الكلمة أمانة والقلم أمانة من خانهما ملعون وسنحاسب عليها أمام الخالق سبحانه وتعالى وقد قال سبحانه وتعالى : (إِذْ تَلَقَّوْنَهُ بِأَلْسِنَتِكُمْ وَتَقُولُونَ بِأَفْوَاهِكُمْ مَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَتَحْسَبُونَهُ هَيِّنًا وَهُوَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَظِيمٌ)  (15) سورة  النور
قال ابن قيم الجوذية رحمه الله في كتاب " الأمثال في القرآن الكريم : شبه الله سبحانه (وتعالى) الكلمة الطيبة بالشجرة الطيبة لأن الكلمة الطيبة تثمر العمل الصالح والشجرة الطيبة تثمر الثمر النافع وهذا ظاهر قول جمهور المفسرين الذين يقولون الكلمة الطيبة هي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله " فإنها تثمر جميع الأعمال الصالحة الظاهرة والباطنة .
(أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ ضَرَبَ اللّهُ مَثَلاً كَلِمَةً طَيِّبَةً كَشَجَرةٍ طَيِّبَةٍ أَصْلُهَا ثَابِتٌ وَفَرْعُهَا فِي السَّمَاء)[24] سورة إبراهيم 
لتعلموا ثلاثتكم أنكم من أصحاب الرسالة  المحترمة التي تتسم بالكلمة الصادقة المنزهة عن كل خبيث أو قول جارح كما تميزتم  بروعة التعبير وطرح المواضيع التي تعود علينا جميعاً بالنفع  وأنكم ثابتون على الحق ولا تنتقلون بين الأهواء .
لذا أحييكم وادعوا لكم بكل خير ولتستمروا على ما أنتم عليه وأوافقكم على أرائكم وأشارككم بالأتي .
بخصوص البدعة الحسنة والبدعة السيئة فأنني أقول أن ما وردت به نصوص أو سنن ثابتة فلا يجوز الاجتهاد فيه أما غير ذلك فباب الاجتهاد مفتوح إلى يوم الدين وطبعاً للمجتهد ضوابط وشروط . ويقول بعض العلماء وأنا احترم رأيهم بعدم وجود ما يسمى ببدعة حسنة ويكملون أن وكل محدثة بدعة ، وشر الأمور محدثاتها ، وكل بدعة ضلالة ورغم احترامي لهم إلا أننى أرى أن هذا الحكم يجب وضع ضوابط أيضاً له فكثير من البدع الحسنة ومنها صلاة القيام فى جماعة يقوم بتأديتها من ينكرون البدعة الحسنة ولم يقل أحد منهم لسيدنا عمر مبتدع جمع المسلمين فى جماعة لصلاة القيام الذي قال عندما رأى تجمع المسلمين للصلاة ( نعمة البدعة هذه ) أنك خالفت الحبيب المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام فى قوله (من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ).
ولا ننسى قول  سيدنا عـمــر بن عبد العزيز: ما سرني لو أن أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وســلم لم يختلفوا، لأنهم لو لم يختلفوا لم تكن رخــصة . وقال القاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنهم: كان اختلاف أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رحمة للناس.
ولم يغلق سيدنا رسول الله باب السنن من بعده فقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين  من بعدي وأيضاً قوله عليه أفضل صلاة وسلام :  من سن في الإسلام سنة حسنة فله أجرها وأجر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة، ومن سن سنة سيئة فعليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة.
بخصوص حرية المرأة فقد كفلها الإسلام بوضعه للحدود التي تضمن مسئولية الحرية فالحرية فى الشرع تعرف بـ : ما يميز الإنسان عن غيره، ويتمكن بها من ممارسة أفعاله وتصرفاته، بإرادة واختيار من غير قسر ولا إكراه، ولكن ضمن حدود معينة .وكل هذه الشروط تنطبق على المرأة المسلمة فلم يعرف فى الإسلام كره أو قهر أو منع لممارسة النساء لحريتهم وبهذا كانت المرأة المسلمة عنصراً فاعلاً فى المجتمع .وقد سبق الإسلام بهذا كل الأمم السابقة التي غبنت حقوق المرآة وعندما أعطتها حريتها لم تفرض عليها أى مسئولية فتجاوزت غطاء الحرية ونزلت لقعرها .
فقط  أقول أن ما أتيتكم به كان تأييدا لما جئتمونا به وأتفق معكم فى كل ما ورد بمداخلاتكم .
ولا أنسى أن أقول أن اختيار الدكتور / احمد الطيب لمشيخة الأزهر اختيار طيب وننتظر منه الكثير .
أشكركم ودمتم بخير


*

----------


## اليمامة

> كنا معهما متابعين ومستمتعين


*أستاذى العزيز عاصم أبو ندى
لاشك شرفت بمرورك هنا وسعدت بمتابعتك للحوار أيما سعادة..وجزيل الشكر على الوردة الجميلة..وتقبل منى كل التقدير والاحترام،*

----------


## اليمامة

*أستاذى العزيز سيد جعيتم..
 مبعث فخر لنا وزهو هى مداخلتك الرائعة والايجابية هنا..وكم سرنى أطرائك على الموضوع وعلينا وهى شهادة أعتز بها وأتمنى لو أكون فعلا على مستوى وصفك..وشرف عظيم لى -ووالله انى صادقة-أن تحوز كتاباتى على اعجاب حضرتك داعية من الله عز وجل أن ينفعنا بها واياكم وأن يجعل من هذا المكان مصدر نفع وافادة لنا جميعا..
نعم سيدى العزيز أرى لو سمحت لى أن جزئيات الدين فيما عدا الثوابت والأصول لا تحتمل اى نقاش حولها..أما عدا ذلك فيمكننا التشاور بشأنه على اعتبار  أن الدين أصلا دين يسر وليس عسر وانما شرعت تشريعاته من أجل التيسير على الناس وليس العكس..وكما قال المام المراغى "أؤتونى بما ينفع الناس...وأنا أؤتيكم الفتوى بشأنها"..فالدين الاسلامى يشع سماحة وفهم أراه وأستشعره فى منتهى العدل...منتهى العدل للبشرية كلها ان طبقت بفهم صحيح هذه الجزئيات الحساسة للدين..
أشكرك سيدى عميق الشكر على تواجدك الجميل دائما وعلى نفسك الطيبة التى تفرز لنا كل ما هو طيب ويسر ومقبول..وتقبل منى خالص التحيات..،*

----------


## اليمامة

*الدين..
هناك أشخاص تتحدث أحيانا بإسم الدين فتسيء إلى الدين وتسيء إلى نفسها..وربما تنفر الناس من الدين دون أن تدرى..
هل تقابلك مثل تلك النماذج فى حياتك؟
وما هى النصائح التى توجهينها إليهم فى هذه المساحة من الموضوع؟*

*...................
مرحبا أحمد..عدت من جديد لأسعد بالاجابة على أسئلتك الرائعة التى تمس خواطر كبيرة فى نفسى وكأنك وضعت يدك على مكامن الحيرة والأنشغال...
بالنسبة للدين..نعم قابلت أشخاصا فى حياتى يتحدثون فى الدين وهم أبعد ما يكون عن التطبيق..وان كنت كثيرا ما أتساءل ..هل المظهر وحده يكفى للحكم على الفرد مثلا بأنه متدين؟ كذلك هل يمكن تجاهل المظهر نفاذا الى دواخل النفس لنحكم على مدى تقوى وورع الفرد؟..كيف نحكم أصلا على صحة تدين الفرد وايمانه فعلا بما يقول؟..
أعتقد يا أحمد أن كل اناء ينضح بما فيه..والباطن السمح لاشك سينعكس على الخارج الظاهر..ولذلك فأنا أعتقد أن الشخص الملتزم حقيقى يبلور ايمانه على ظاهره وعلى سلوكه وتحدث هذه العملية تلقائيا ..أى يجد نفسه يتصرف هكذا لأن عنده فطرة سليمة..وقلب يميل للحق ولا يرضى عنه بديل..ولكننا لاشك أحيانا ننخدع ونجد أنفسنا أمام أشخاص يتكلمون حلو الكلام ونصدقهم ولكنهم للأسف غير فاعلين..الكثير من الناس اليوم صاروا على درجة مهارة عالية فى فن التمثيل..فتجدهم متناقضين مع أنفسهم يتكلمون بلهجة ويفعلون أشياء تتنافر تماما مع فحوى حديثهم ولذلك أتعجب جدا وقتها وأعزى هذا الى مثلا انفصام فى الشخصية أو ازدواجيه..او مثلا رغبة فى التظاهر بما هو ليس موجود لجذب الانتباه..أو مثلا لعدم ثقتهم بأنفسهم..
وعلى اية حال يجب على من يدعو الى الدين أو يتكلم باسمه  أن يكون أسلوبه هادئا وطيبا...سلسا ويسيرا بحيث لا يبدو عصبيا ينفر الناس من الدين ومن النصيحة..وللاسف الكثير من العلماء فى دعوتهم وخطبهم نجدهم يتحدثون بعصبية وبصوت مرتفع مما ينفر النفس ويجعلهم لا يحتملون مثل هذا الصراخ..على عكس الداعية الذى نجده هادئا مبتسما ومتعقلا ..ولا ننسى أن رسول الله "ص" دعى الى الدين بهدوء وصبر وأناه وكان أبعد مايكون عن التعصب والجهل والحرب.." وادعوا الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظةالحسنة"..كما أن الصوت العالى يدل على ضعف الموقف وعدم الثقة بالنفس..
بعد انتهائى من المرحلة الثانوية فى 98 تقريبا..سافرت ووالدى لانهاء اجراءات التنسيق وغير هذه الأمور..وفى منتصف الرحلة دخل والدى المسجد ليصلى وذهبت انا الى القسم الآخر من المسجد والخاص بالنساء..لم أجد غير أمرأة واحدة بصحبة طفلها الرضيع ومنتقبة..وأخذت تتحدث معى فى أمور دينية..وتتحدث بمهارة حديث العالمة بتفصيلات الدين عن جدارة ..المهم دخلت لأتوضأ وتركت حقيبة يدى أمام باب الحمام..وخرجت بعد خمس دقائق لأجد أن حقيبتى قد أختفت..بحثت طويلا لم أجدها..فهمت وعرفت أنها قد سرقت حقيبتى..بكيت لسبب واحد..أنها أحكمت الخدعة على تحت اسم الدين..ثم أنها بعملتها هذه كادت أن تدمر مستقبلى تماما لولا ستر الله..داخل الحقيبة كانت توجد بطاقتى الشخصية..الصور الخاصة بالأوراق..الأوراق نفسها..فلوس طبعا..وأغراض ذهبية شخصية وأشياء أخرى ..والأدهى كل النيجاتيف الخاص بحفلة زفاف أختى الذى كان قبل السفر بيومين وأعطتنا اياة للتحميض ..
وجاء والدى لنكمل المسير ووجدنى على هذه الحالة..لم يكن أمامنا الا العودة مجددا فى محاولة لاستخراج جميع ما فقد..حاولت أن استخرج بطاقة شخصية جديدة..لم توافق اى مصلحة حكومية على اعتماد أوراقها لأننى لم أكن على قوة المدرسة وقتها فقد أنهيت المرحلة ولم أكن قد التحقت بالجامعة بعد..ولولا مسئول أكرمه الله فلازلت أتذكره صدق الرواية واعتمد الاوراق على مسئوليتة لم أكن لأستخرجها ابدا..وتسبب هذا فى التحاقى بتنسيق المرحلة الثانية..وضياع كل الصور الخاصة بزواج أختى الأمر الذى أحزنها كثيرا..تصوروا؟..كدت أجن وقتها..هذه الملاك..التى كانت تتحدث باسم الدين..يااااااااااه..هل أصبح الدين مصدر للتغرير بالناس الى هذه الدرجة وفى بيوت الله؟..وهل أصبح الدين مصدرا لاستعراض العضلات وصرف نظر الناس عن حقيقة الأنفس..!!!أى قلوب غليظة هذه لا تدرك عقاب الله لدرجة انها تستهتر بحرمات الله؟؟
كذلك نجد أحيانا البعض منا وظاهريا لا يصلح لكى يتحدث عن الدين...فمظهره الخارجى ينقل لنا صورة هى أبعد ما تكون عن المظهر الدينى اللائق والمحتشم والذى حثنا الاسلام على أن نبدو عليه..ولعل السؤال يريد أن يقفز الى ذهنى هنا أحمد..سؤال طالما شغلنى فعلا..كيف نقيم درجة تدين الفرد والتزامه..هل بالمظهر أم بالجوهر..وافترض مثلا أن هناك انسان جوهره راقى وملتزم أما مظهره لا يوحى بأى التزام..الا ينظر الله فى هذه الحاله الى قلوبنا؟..وهل العكس ايضا صحيح؟..قلت رأيى أعلاه وهو ان كل اناء ينضح بما فيه..وينعكس هذا على كل أمور حياته بما فيهم مظهره..فما رأيك أنت؟؟
ولكننى لن أنسى أيضا أن أعترف أننى عرفت اناسا كانوا يتحدثون عن الدين بمنتهى الحب والورع والهدوء..الأمر الذى حببنى كثيرا فى النصح وفى الالتزام..كانت لهجتهم الحقيقة خالية من أى تشدد ولا عصبية فكنت أشعر لو أن الوقت يمتد بنا فى هذه الجلسة والصحبة الطيبة..وأشهد أنك واحد من هؤلاء أحمد وبدون أى مبالغة فالله على ما أقول شهيد..
أما عن النصائح التى يمكننى أن أوجهها فهى لن تزيد كثيرا عن مضمون ما قلته فى صدر كلامى..علو الصوت والتشدد والعصبية تظهر الفرد على أنه ضعيف لا يثق بنفسه..حجتة ضعيفة كما انها صفة منفرة تسىء الى معنى الدين..وتنفر الآخرين من الاستماع والاتعاظ..وللاسف هذه هى وجهة نظر الغرب عنا..يعتقدون فينا بالعصبية والتشدد والارهاب..والحقيقة أننا لنا يد شاركت فى تعظيم هذا المعتقد..وهناك نقطة هامة أخرى وهى أننا يجب أن نميز بين الغيور على دينه وبين المتعصب لمجرد العصبية..وفى كل الأحوال حتى الغيرة لا يجب أن تكون معوال هدم فهى واجهة غير محببة للدعوة الى الدين..والهدوء مع صفاء النفس هما أسهل وأبسط الطرق للاقناع...*

----------


## اليمامة

*يقال أن الأب هو الحب الأول فى حياة إبنته..هل هذه المقولة حقيقية؟
*
*بنسبة كبيرة حقيقية أخى العزيز أحمد..فالبنت لا ترى الجنس الآخر الا من خلال أبيها أو أخيها.. الأب خصيصا يقدم لها الصورة المتوقعة فى شريك حياتها ومن تتمناه من خلال معاملته مع امها..فهو الزوج أولا..أى من يقدم لها صورة الزوج المتوقع..ثم هو الأب..وفى كل الاحوال هو أول انسان فى حياة ونظر ابنته....فهى وعيت وشبت على صورة والدها..سلوكياته وتصرفاتة العامة..ومن ثم تحكم على أى رجل من هذا المنطلق فتتمنى مثلا لو تتزوج من شاب يشبة اباها..او يتشابه مع اباها فى بعض صفاته..وقد لا يدرك الآباء مثل هذه الحقيقة فلا يكونوا بمثابة الصورة الجميلة والقدوة المعبرة فى عيون بناتهم ونجدالفتاة قد تنفر من هذه الصورة وتود لو أن تتزوج من شاب يخالف اباها فى كل صفاته..ولكنها دون أن تدرى تجد نفسها تتوقع وجود نفس الصفات فى زوجها أو انتظار حدوثها أو تمنى حدوثها ذلك لان هذه هى الصورة الثابته فى مخيلتها ولا يحدث العكس الا بالعشرة وامتداد العمر بينها وبين زوجها..وأيضا أن تكون على درجة من الوعى وتملك ما يكفى من حكمة القلب لتتبين أن التشابة هو أمر غير حقيقى غالبا ولا يشترط..
وهناك من الفتيات من فرط حبهن لابائهن يريدون أزواجهن نسخة كربونية من أبائهن ولا يرضون عن ذلك بديلا..مما قد يؤثر على حياتهم الزوجية فيما بعد عندماتطالب مثلا زوجها بأن يكون كذا وكذا على غرار والدها..لذلك أقول أن الفتاة يجب أن تكون مداركها واسعة لكى تفهم طبيعة مثل هذه الأمور ولا يتأتى ذلك الا من خلال القراءة التى تطلعها على نماذج من البشر  ومواقف متعددة من خلال القصص والحكايات كذلك يجب اعطاءها فرصة العيش حياة متحررة خالية من اى قيود متعسفة تحت اشراف والديها..وكذلك دور  الأم والأب فى التوجية والنصح والارشاد..ولكننى موافقة تماما على ان الأب هو اول انسان فى حياة ابنته لأننى فى يوم من الأيام كنت هذه الابنة وكان والدى يقدم لى نموذج لكل الرجال..*

----------


## اليمامة

*طلبت منى أن أتحدث عن المرأة العربية..فكيف تقيمين الرجل العربى بما له وما* عليه؟

*الرجل العربى الحقيقة أراه أفضل رجال الأرض..فالرجل العربى معروف عنه النخوة والشهامة وصيانة زوجتة والحفاظ عليها وعدم تكبيدها أى مشقة..كذلك هو رجل حنون وعاطفى بطبعة ينتظر الكلمة الحلوة ويفرح بها فرحة الطفل..كذلك هو غيور على زوجته وأهلة هذه الغيرة المحببة ان لم تتعد حدودها المقبوله..هذا ما له
أما ما عليه.. يخشى العلاقات الاجتماعية المفتوحة والمتعددة..أحيانا يوجد من الرجال من ينظر الى زوجته على انها ارث له..هو المتحكم الوحيد بحياتها بصرف النظر عنها كانسانة..الاستبداد فى ارأئه وايمانه بأن كلمتة لها اليد العليا وهو الآمر الناهى..أحيانا هو فى حاجة لأن يغير وجهة نظرة فى المرأة فليست هى مجرد الوعاء للانجاب والشخص الذى يمارس فيه كل مفردات شخصيتة..لماذا لا يتركها تنعم ببعض الحرية الاجتماعية والمادية والنفسية فى الاطار المقبول طالما لم تتعد حدودها الأخلاقية..معظم الرجال اليوم صاروا أنانيون بنسب مختلفة..يتبعون أسلوب المقايضة على حرية زوجاتهم فى كل المناسبات..
لكن مفهوم الرجولة اختلف اصلا اخى العزيز..صار هذا الزمن زمن أشباة الرجال واعتذر لصراحتى..فاليوم نرى الزوج  يأخذ كل راتب زوجتة عنوة..وأعرف أزواج يناموا ولا يشتغلوا تاركين زوجاتهم يصرفن على المنزل ويتحملن أعباء الاولاد ومصاريفهم..أزواج يرفضوا أن يصرفوا على زوجاتهم بحجة انها تعمل وتصرف على نفسها فى حالة اذا كان لا يأخذ راتبها..أى انها مجرد خادمة...قالت لى احدى زميلاتى شىء أصابنى بالفزع.. ان زوجها يأخذ راتبها ويصرفه كنوع من الترفيه على نفسة ويقول لها "فلوسك..فلوس الحريم طعمها حلو أوى"..
اليوم أرى مواقف فى الشارع وفى المواصلات العامة تستدعى تدخل اى رجل ولكنه لا يفعل ربما من الخوف أو من نقص هرمونات الرجوله المفاجىء..بالطبع ليست قاعدة ولكنها ظاهرة..*

----------


## اليمامة

*ما هى أكثر المتاعب التى يمكن أن تواجه المرأة العاملة خصوصا والمرأة على وجه عام؟*

*اة يا أحمدجيت على الجرح..ههههههههه..المرأة العاملة دى مطحونة ومظلومة أوى والله العظيم..
المرأة العاملة تتعب تعب مزدوج طبعا وتقوم بمهام مستحيلة كلها عبارة عن بطولات صغيرة متعددة فى اليوم الواحد..فأنا رأيى ان المرأة لم تجبل على العمل الاضافى ..هذا الامر المنافى لطبيعتها ورقتها ومدى تحملها..ولكن مهن مثل التدريس والطب أعتقد أنها مهن مناسبة للمرأة غير المهن الأخرى الشاقة مثل الهندسة ..وايضا الطب تشوبة بعض الشوائب فالطبيبة المفترض انها فى خدمة المرضى ليلا ونهارا وفى أى وقت يمكن استدعائها..
لاشك ان عمل المرأة عبأ اضافى يرهقها مالم تكن منظمة وواعيه ومحبة لعملها..وأكثر شىء متعب قد يواجهنى هى السرعة مع الأداء المنضبط والتوازن بين العمل والشغل وتفهم الآخر لطبيعة عمل المرأة والمجهود الكبير الذى يثقل كاهلها..كذلك ان لم يكن الزوج متعاون مع زوجتة فى كل شىء بما فيها أمور المنزل لن تسير الحياة طبيعية بدون مشكلات..ليس بالاجبار بالطبع ولكن بالتفهم..فضغوط الحياة الصعبة وضيق الوقت يستلزم من الطرفين أن يكونوا متعاونيين لأقصى درجة درجة ممكنه..لكن للأسف عن نفسى صرت فى الآونة الخيرة عصبية قليلا نتيجة هذه الضغوط وهى السمة التى أصبحت غالبه على معظم الناس وخصوصا السيدات العاملات..
من المشكلات التى قد تواجهنى وتواجه المرأة عموما هى الحالة المتردية التى أصبح الشارع المصرى عليها اليوم..وسوء أخلاقيات الناس للدرجة التى امتهنت معها كرامة المرأة فالمجتمع لم يعد يحترم المرأة ولا يوفر لها الحماية المطلوبة..حقيقى أسير فى الشارع خائفة وانظر حولى فى كل الاتجاهات..وأحاول قدر استطاعتى الا أخرج بمفردى..أوليلا..والحقيقة تعرضت لمواقف مهينة من الناس..أخلاقيتهم وسلوكياتهم أصبح أمر لا يحتمل مما يجعلنى متيقظة جدا ومذعورة..التحرش اللفظى أو الجسدى أصبح ظاهرة منتشرة جدا..فعلا هذا الأمر يقلقنى وبشدة وهذا غالبا هو ما أخشاه وكل السيدات..ناهيك عن مضايقات العمل من الجنس الآخر..أحيانا نجد الرؤساء فى العمل وكأن خفة الدم والظل قد هطلت عليهم فجأة من حيث لا يدروا..والأمر كله فى يد المرأة على أى حال..فهى قادرة على أن تصد الهجمات المغيرة عليها بقدر استطاعتها وعدم ترك فرصة لأى شخص بتجاوز حدوده معها لان الرجال ما يتفننون غالبا فى صنع طعم جذاب للمرأة..والمفترض طالما خرجت للعمل أن تكون أمرأة قوية قادرة على صيانه نفسها..ولأن الأمر أحيانا يتعدى الكلام ويفوق قدرات المرأة على التحمل وعلى الدفاع عن نفسها..أحمل فى حقيبتى هذا الرذاذ المؤذى وحاليا أتدرب على كيفية ضرب " المطواة"..ههههههههههه...الحمد لله اننى لم ألجأ لهذه الطرق ولا مرة...*

----------


## اليمامة

*هل الفقر قدر أم صناعة إنسانية من وجهة نظرك؟*

*الفقر صناعة انسانية من الطراز الأول...الفقر ليس قدرا أبد وموافقتنا على انه قدر تعنى الاستسلام والرضوخ..وقد خلقنا الله للاعمار وليس للرضوخ والاستسلام..نحن نولد جميعا من رحم واحد فى صفاتة يساوى بيننا..كلنا نولد متساويين ..أولاد تسعة أو سبعه..هههههه..مابين الاثنين..والظروف التى نصنعها بأيدينا هى ما تحدد فقرنا أم ثرائنا...اجتهادنا فى الحياة وطموحنا ومجهودنا..نحن البشر من نصنع الفقر لبعضنا ونحن أيضا من نصنع الثراء للآخرين.والمجتمع كله مسئول عن هذا التوزيع..سواء كان عادل أو ظالم..بصرف النظر طبعا عن اجتهاد الفرد نفسه وطموحه..المجتمع أحيانا أو غالبا كما يوجد الآن فى مصر يضع كل الثروة فى ايدى مجموعة من البشر ينعمون ويرفلون بالثراء الفاحش ويترك الآخرين يعيشون بالنذر اليسير..فأى عداله وضعها هذا المجتمع وعلى أى اساس..
على سبيل المثال أخى محاسب فى البنك..مرتبة لا يقارن بمرتبى نهائيا..برغم أننى ربما أتعب أكثر منه..وانا مهنتى سامية ومهنة الانبياء و..و..و...حاولت أن أجعله يجاوبنى على هذا السؤال لم يستطع سوى" بطلى قر...انتى ست وانا راجل...انتى بيتصرف عليكى وانا اللى باصرف.."..هههههههه
بطلت وخلاص...
لكن طبعا كله قدر الله الذى ولابد نحن راضيين به..ولكن الله لم يمنعنا عن الاجتهاد والعدالة فى التوزيع..ولم يأمرنا بأن تستحوز فئة منا على كل الثروة والآخرين ولاد البطة السودا..هذا ظلم الانسان لأخية...لاشك فى ذلك..*

----------


## اليمامة

*ما هى العلاقة بين الإبداع والتقدم التكنولوجى؟هل هى طردية أم عكسية؟
كيف ترينها؟*

*أراها عكسية..فالابداع يتطلب مناخ بسيط على فطرته هادىء فى ملامحة..وسلس فى مكوناته..الابداع يحدث من أعمق نقطة فى النفس وفى القريحة والذائقة...وكلما حدث تقدم تكنولوجى ألحظ معه سيادة الاحساس الالكترونى الذى يطغى على الاحساس البشرى..يقل الاحساس بالجمال ويتقوقع الانسان أكثر على نفسه مع مفردات التكنولوجيا هذه...كذلك يقل بل يكاد ينعدم التواصل البشرى الانسانى وتختفى الملامح الاجتماعيةللحياة..
وأعتقد ان حالنا اليوم مثال صارخ على صدق حديثى فالموبايل والانترنت والتكنولوجيا قلصت من مساحة الابداع البشرى والتواصل نفسة..التجارب الحياتية الثرية والعميقة لم يعد لها وجود ولا تأثير ...من أين اذن نستقى مرجعيتنا للابتكار والابداع والانسان والنفس هى العنصر الاساسى فى هذه العملية..حتى الابداع الحالى تغلب علية الصفةالعملية المتذبذبة..ليس جميعنا بالطبع ولكن أغلبنا صار لا يقيم أى وزنا للاجتماعيات نتيجة انشغالة فى معركتة مع الحياة او لغزو الالكترونيات التى قللت حتى من وصل الرحم..*

----------


## اليمامة

*هل لديك تصور معين يمكن أن يخرجنا من دائرة السلبية التى أصابت مجتمعنا المصرى ومجتمعاتنا العربية؟*

*الحقيقة يا أحمد ليس عندى تصور محدد..ولكننى اتعشم فى أن التغيير القادم سيجعل من مستقبل وطننا مستقبل مشرق ان شاء الله..الاشكالية أخى أننا اتكاليين..لو كل واحد فينا بدأ بنفسه..وحصلت صحوة ضميرية..مؤكد سيتغير شكل العالم فى عيوننا..ولكننا لا نؤدى ما علينا غالبا...أدعو الله أن يصلحمن أحوالنا جميعا وأشكرك جدا على تلك الجرعة العالية المحتوى الثقافى والتى غمرتنا بها..وهذا هو المتوقع منك دائما..وفى النهاية تقبل منى كل التحية والتقدير..*

----------


## اليمامة

> *حوار كان اكثر من ممتع استمتعت بحق بين كبيرين من كبار الكلمه في ابناء مصر 
> الاستاذ احمد ناصر ..والاخت الفاضله  يمامه 
> لكما كل التحيه والتقدير علي مااسعدتمونا به من مداخلات واراء كانت ثريه وبليغه .. 
> لي بعض التغقيب علي احدها معكم في مداخله اتيه لامحاله 
> كل الشكر لكما 
> وخالص التحايا لبنت مصريه علي فكره الموضوع الذي اعتبره من اجمل ماقرات
> واداره الموضوع  علي احسن مايكون وهذا لمسه الجميع هنا .. 
> 
> تحياتي للجميع*


*أهلا بك أخى العزيز الطيب محمد
كالعادة وكعادتك مرورك رقيق ومهذب جدا..وسعدت لكلامك الطيب وتواجدك بين صفحات الحوار..كل الشكر لك على ذائقتكالحساسة ولك منى أطيب التحيات وأغلاها..*

----------


## اليمامة

*كل الشكر لك عزيزتى بنت مصرية على فكرتك الطيبة والحوار المثمر الذى استمتعنا فيه جميعا..فعلى تنوعه كان ثريا ومفيدا..أرجو من الله عز وجل أن ينفعنا به جميعا..والشكر ايضا موصول لكل من شارك هنا وأثرى الحوار بمداخلاته الجميلة والشكر متجدد دائما لك على هذا الموضوع وعلى ضيوفك القادمين ان شاء الله،*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ما شاء الله حوار أكثر من رائع ..
جئت متأخرة لكن هذا التأخير أتاح لي فرصة الإطلاع على الحوار مكتمل  :f: 

أخي الكريم أحمد بجد أنا باستمتع أن أقرأ كل ما تكتب 
أستشعر الصدق في كلماتك دوماً فأنت من الشخصيات التي أحترمها و أقدرها جداً
حقيقي كان حوارك رائع و ممتع فكل الشكر لك  :f2: 
أختي العزيزة ندى 
ما شاء الله عليكي لديك اسلوب و ملكة رائعة في الكتابة 
أستمتعت بكلماتك الراقية فكل الشكر لك حقاً  :f2: 
حقيقي ربنا يبارك لكما أمتعتونا بحوار قيم و ممتع

بنت مصرية الشكر قليل عليكي 
بجد موضوع أكثر من رائع و قيم و إختيار ممتاز لضيوفك الكرام
أدرتِ الموضوع بشكل رائع فكل الشكر لك لإتاحة هذه الفرصة لنا  :f2: 
دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*الله الله الله
*
مساحةٌ كثيفةٌ ثريةٌ مليئةٌ بالمعارف الإنسانيةِ - وجدانياً وأكاديمياً -
تستفزُّ الخيالَ وتبعثُ على البهجةِ .. بل وتبعثُ على الإبداع ..

لستُ مُندهشاً أن أجدَ نفسي أمام هذا البناء المعرفي المتماسك
لأنَّني ربما أعرف وجوباً سطوةَ هاتين البنيتين العقليتين 
تلك السطوة القائمة على العمق والبساطةِ في آن ..
أضاف كلُّ منكما للآخر في امتدادٍ أراه قد أضاف لي ..
وهذا نموذج للفعل الإيجابي الذي له سطوة التحريك ..

*احمد ناصر

ندى
*
كفاية كده مش عارف أقول كلام
ههههههههههههههه
الحروف فى محاولاتي لترتيبها مش قادرة تحتوي المعاني 
اللي جوايا ..

أما بقى هذه الفتاة التي تقيمُ وتحيا في انجلترا ..
هقولها إيه ؟
إيه ؟
إيه ؟
- أهو .. عرفت أرتب الحروف -

وما أروع* بنت مصرية* أن كانت صاحبة الفكرة 
واستطاعت أن تحافظَ على مسار موضوعِها بوعيٍ يصحبه الذكاءُ المعرفي ..

تحياتي للجميع


حكيم عيووون

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
					

عزيزتي بنت مصرية من لندن


*


> *أهنئك علي روعة إدارة دفة الموضوع بكل حزم ولا أجدع قبطان سفينة تمخر عباب المحيطات ( أرجوكي لا تسأليني ما هو معني عباب فأنا شخصيا لا أعرف معناها!) وأتمني تكرار تلك التجربة علي أساس مرة كل شهر بمعدل ١٢ مرة في السنه والله الموفق ....*
> **




*سعدت كثيرا دكتور جمال انك أول من رد وعبر عن إعجابه* 
*لما تحمله من حس نقدى كثيرا ما أخشاه هههههههههه*
*ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك وتضل منورلنا المنتدى*
*وبالفعل دكنور الموضوع سيكون شهريا بإذنه تعالى وبإيجابية الأعضاء*
*وبالطبع حضرتك ستكون ضيفى فى احدى الحلقات وربنا يستر على الضيف المواجه لك*
*أعتقد كل الأعضاء هيتابعو وهمه لابسين الخوزه والدرع
هههههههههههه*

*دمت بكل الخير أستاذى الفاضل* 

 :f2:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> *وخالص التحايا لبنت مصريه علي فكره الموضوع الذي اعتبره من اجمل ماقرات*
> *واداره الموضوع علي احسن مايكون وهذا لمسه الجميع هنا ..* 
> 
> *تحياتي للجميع*


 

*كل الشكر على طيب عباراتك إبن مصر*
*والحمد لله ان الفكره قد نالت إعجابك*
*وإدارة الموضوع إن كانت زعلت البعض منى لكن الله وحده يعلم ان هذا كان من أجل المحافظه على رؤيتى للموضوع*
*وأعتقد انه فى النهايه صدقت رؤيتى انها كانت أفضل*

*دمت بكل الود إبن مصر*
*لاحرمك الله من طيب أخلاقك*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز ... أحمد ناصر :f: 

أختى العزيزة .... ندى :f: 

حقاً إستمتعت بحوار رائع وراقى يعكس ثقافة ووعى بكل قضايانا المعاصرة تقريباً :y: 
أشكركم على هذا الموضوع المتميز الذى قدمتم فيه عصارة فكركم وتجربتكم الحياتية لنا بكل بساطة وسلاسة أحسدكم عليها  :Blink: 

أما عن المتألقة... بنت مصرية :f: 
فلها منى كل التحية والتقدير على هذا الموضوع  :BRAWA: 
الذى سيكون إضافة ولا شك لقاعة المناقشات وأتمنى ان تكون الحلقات القادمة على نفس مستوى هذه الحلقة الرائعة بإذن الله
 :good: 
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

استمتعت كثيرا واستفدت كييراً بهذا الحوار الرائع 

أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر 
دائماً ماتأسرني كتاباتك لأفراها مرات ومرات 
يعجبني فكرك وسلاسة تعبيراتك وقدرتك على التوصيل بأبسط الألفاظ وأيسرها على القارئ

الأخت الكريمة اليمامة
فكرك رائع واسلوبك متميز ... 
حقا سعدت بالتعرف على هذا المثال الرائع للمرأة المصرية

الأخت العزيزة بنت مصرية 
أهنئك كثيراً على إدارة الجوار هذه الإدارة المتميزة
وفى انتظار حلقات أخرى 
بنفس هذه القوة

دمتم جميعاً فى أمان الله

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم



حوار واعي ..تمتعت به كثيرا

شكرا بنت مصرية لإتاحة تلك الفرصة.. :f2: 

محاولة ناجحة لإثراء العقل و القلب

و إمتاع العين بجميل الكلمات

يمامة  :f2:  شكرا لكِ


فِكر راقي..متحضر، يطل بوضوح من خلال كلماتك المنمقة و رأيك الناضج

أستاذ أحمد  :f2: 

ما اود شكرك به..أكثر كثيرا مما تستطيع أن تكتب يدي

شكرا لك..دمت بخير


ددمتم جميعا بخير
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الأعزاء 

ابن مصر
 :f: 
عاصم أبوندى
 :f: 
أ.سيد جعيتم
 :f: 
بوكى بوكى
 :f: 
حكيم عيون
 :f: 
جيهان محمد على
 :f: 
د.مصطفى
 :f: 
إيمان الشامى
 :f: 
والله لقد أسرتونى بكلماتكم الجميلة..ومجاملاتكم الرقيقة
ولقد تعودت منكم  أن تغمرونى بفيض دافىء من مشاعركم الصادقة..
أسأل الله أن يبارك لى فيكم..
وأن يجمعنا دائما على كل خير ..
وأقسم أننى دائما أتعلم منكم الكثير والكثير..
وأنا فى غاية السعادة بتجمعنا هنا على كل مودة ووفاء..
وأجدد الشكر لبنت مصرية على منحى هذه الفرصة الجميلة للتواصل معكم
 :f: 
ولندى على ما قدمته لنا من وجبة دسمة من الأفكار والمعانى
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

كل الشكر والعرفان للوجود الجميل والمحبب الى نفسى جدا للأعزاء
بوكى بوكى

حكيم عيون

جيهان محمد على

د.مصطفى

إيمان الشامى
حقيقى وجودكم أسعدنى وكلامكوا الجميل المحفز للمزيد دايما..وسعدت أكثر ان نال الحوار على أعجابكوا والحمد لله انها كانت فرصة جميلة لنقترب أكثر وأكثر من بعضنا البعض ونتعرف على خبراتنا وأفكارنا..وجايز الحوار وضعنى أمام نفسى فى بعض الأسئلة اللى اكتشفت من خلال اجابتها فكر يمكن مكنتش حساه لكن موجود جوايا ومؤمنه بيه..فكل الشكر لبنت مصرية ولوجودكم جميعا..وتقبلوا منى كل التحية والتقدير،

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

أستاذ سيد جعبتم


*بـــــــوكى بـــــــوكى*



*حكيـــم عيــــــــــــون* 
*بالفعل اخى الفكر انا صاحبتها وكذلك الصياغه والحوار*




*جيهــــــــــــــان محمــــــد علـــــــــــى*


*دكتــــور مصطفــــى*


*إيمـــــــــان الشــــــامى*




*كل التقدير والإعزاز لحضراتكم*
*وشاكره ليكم تواجدكم الراقى*

*وانتظرو الحلقه القامه*

*ولكم تحيه من القلب*


*من*


* بنــت مصــريه*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

الصراحة تابعت الموضوع وكنت أود التعليق على أكثر من رد فيه لكن للأسف أختنا بنت مصرية كانت شديدة الحزم والاصرار على عدم تدخلنا لحين انتهاء الحوار بالكامل.
بالطبع نسيت أغلب ما كنت اود التعليق عليه .. لكن يبقى شكركم على الحوار الراقي الذي أمتعتمونا به
وبالنسبة لموضوع الديمقراطية أخي الحبيب أحمد الذي سبق وكتبته فأنا أود اعادة رفعه من جديد وفتحه لأننا لم نكمل بعد ما نريده عبره ولم نتوصل لنتيجة فيه بعد .. سأعمل على رفعه في أقرب فرصة أجد نفسي فيها مستعد ومتوفر لدي الوقت اللازم للاهتمام به وآمل أن تشاركني الحوار حينها وكل ضيوفي الكرام مفخرة منتدانا الطيب كله الذي اقتخرت بتواجدهم جميعاً فيه.
سيد جعيتم وابن طيبة وأحمد ناصر وعاطف هلال والقائمة تطول ..
الفاضلة بنت مصرية .. شكراً لك على هذا الحضور الراقي .. صراحة أثرتي اعجابي بقدرتك على استحضار أسئلة كثيرة كلها مميز.

----------

